

Reddit stops displaying upvote/downvote numbers - BukhariH
https://github.com/reddit/reddit/commit/8c9ad4e2f600f4aa608ff1ee9ca0691b7d5373ed

======
BukhariH
Pull request to revert the change:
[https://github.com/reddit/reddit/pull/1071](https://github.com/reddit/reddit/pull/1071)

